# Zabawa systemem - bootloader

## Ramz

Witam

Mama ochotę pobawić się innymi systemami niż Win i Gentoo ( MAC ?  :Smile:  ), niestety obawiam się że po instalacji tegoż systemu padnie bootloader którym aktualnie jest GRUB. Czy ktoś mógłby powiedzieć jak (jeśli się da) za pomocą livecd gentoo "odnowic"/reinstalowac bootloadera (tak aby był nim znowu GRUB) ?

Bardzo prosze o pomoc.

----------

## Raku

 *Ramz wrote:*   

> Czy ktoś mógłby powiedzieć jak (jeśli się da) za pomocą livecd gentoo "odnowic"/reinstalowac bootloadera (tak aby był nim znowu GRUB) ?
> 
> Bardzo prosze o pomoc.

 

dokładnie tak samo jak w czasie instalacji systemu: chroot i instalacja gruba na nowo.

----------

## XianN

So, MBR to pierwsze 512 bajtow na dysku twardym, wiec mozesz zrobic backup tak o:

```
dd if=/dev/hdx of=backup_mbr bs=512 count=1
```

a potem odtworzyc:

```
dd if=backup_mbr of=/dev/hdx bs=512 count=1
```

----------

## pressenter

Nie wystarczy tylko skopiowanie pliku grub.conf, po tym grub-install i zastąpienie nowego pliku starym? Według mnie bezpieczniejsze niż pomysł powyżej.

Co do reinstalacji gruba:

```

man grub-install

```

Dziecinnie prosta lektura więc nie ma co się rozpisywać.

----------

## Raku

@pressenter: USTAW SOBIE KODOWANIE !!!!

----------

## Nomen

Najprościej zrobić pierwasza partycję okolo 100mb i zamontowac ją jako /boot ,wtedy nic się nie zamaże.

od raku: ort.

----------

## timor

 *Raku wrote:*   

> dokładnie tak samo jak w czasie instalacji systemu: chroot i instalacja gruba na nowo.

 Sposób Raku jest najpewniejszy. Działa bo robiłem już tak kilka razy. Poprostu zaczynasz "instalację" od podmontowania "przygotowanych dysków", potem przechodzisz do instalacji gruba.

----------

## XianN

 *timor wrote:*   

> Sposób Raku jest najpewniejszy.

 

Nie przecze, jest, natomiast cala pracownie tak backup'owalismy instalujac SCO Unix, a potem przywracajac grubasa, wiec wydaje mi sie, ze tez moze zadzialac (mowie o tym co ja podalem)  :Smile: . Swoja droga wezcie pod uwage, ze grub-install nie zrobi nic innego jak wlasnie nadpisanie tych 512b na poczatku dysku, a na 100% jest to metoda szybsza, ktora nie wyklucza wcale metody Raku.

Kurcze, z reszta wystarczy zobaczyc na wikipedii - wlasnie sprawdzilem i widze dokladnie ta sama metoda, ktora podaje.

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Najprościej zrobić pierwasza partycję okolo 100mb i zamontowac ją jako /boot ,wtedy nic się nie zamaże.

 

Mylisz sie. Niektore systemy w czasie instalacji nadpisuja MBR bez pytania uzytkownika o zdanie (jak np. wymieniony przeze mnie wyzej SCO, czy chocby Winzgroza).

Poza tym 100mb na /boot to bardzo duzo... Starczy na prowadzenie archiwum kerneli sprzed lat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## timor

Jeszcze coś z dawien dawna mi się przypomniało. Też sprawdzałem i też działa, sposób rozpisany na konkurencyjnym forum  :Wink: 

http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=13781

----------

## Nomen

 *XianN wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Nomen wrote:*   Najprościej zrobić pierwasza partycję okolo 100mb i zamontowac ją jako /boot ,wtedy nic się nie zamaże. 
> 
> Mylisz sie. Niektore systemy w czasie instalacji nadpisuja MBR bez pytania uzytkownika o zdanie (jak np. wymieniony przeze mnie wyzej SCO, czy chocby Winzgroza).
> ...

 

Wcale się nie mylę bo mając partycję /boot i zainstalowanego tam gruba nie martwię się o zamazany MBR bo go po prostu nie używam.

Co do wielkości partycji ?? - tak trochę za duża, ale mogę pozwolić sobie na zapas.

----------

## Piecia

Dowolny LiveCD, montowanie partycji, chroot i grub lub grub-install.

Czasem występują małe myki, że grub się nie chce poprawnie zainstalować - ale na to google.pl (aczkolwiek czasem nawet google nie pomaga, patrz poniżej). 

U mnie spośród kilkudziesięciu komputerów na 2-3 po takim zabiegu miałem czarny ekran zamiast grub'a. I jakoś do dzisiaj nie udało mi się zrozumieć dlaczego na tych kompach nie mogę zainstalować poprawnie gruba.

----------

## XianN

Nomen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booting#Boot_sequence_on_standard_PC_.28IBM-PC_compatible.29 - czy to ja czegos nie kumam?

----------

## Nomen

 *XianN wrote:*   

> Nomen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Booting#Boot_sequence_on_standard_PC_.28IBM-PC_compatible.29 - czy to ja czegos nie kumam?

 

Nie wiem do czego ma mnie przekonać ten linki nie wiem czego nie kumasz  :Smile: 

A poważnie to jeśli dobrze poszperasz to znajdziesz informację, że bootloader mozesz zainstalować w MBR lub na oddzielnej partycji /boot.

Botloader zainstalowany w MBR jest narażony na wymazanie ,chociażby podczas instalacji windy, a ten zainstalowany na osobnej partycji /boot jest nietykalny.

Swoją drogą to się właśnie zastanawiam czemu ludzie instalują gruba w MBR'zie ale to jest właśnie wolność wyboru którą daje linux  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Botloader zainstalowany w MBR jest narażony na wymazanie ,chociażby podczas instalacji windy, a ten zainstalowany na osobnej partycji /boot jest nietykalny.
> 
> Swoją drogą to się właśnie zastanawiam czemu ludzie instalują gruba w MBR'zie ale to jest właśnie wolność wyboru którą daje linux 

 

Tylko potem musisz załadować tego gruba z innej partycji za pomocą innego boot loadera. Wszystko kwestia gustu.

Ja tam preferuję livecd i chrootowanie. Najszybciej się załatwia problem wyczyszczonego mbr'a.

----------

## Nomen

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tylko potem musisz załadować tego gruba z innej partycji za pomocą innego boot loadera. Wszystko kwestia gustu.
> 
> Ja tam preferuję livecd i chrootowanie. Najszybciej się załatwia problem wyczyszczonego mbr'a.

 

Wcale nic nie muszę:

fdisk -l /dev/sda

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         743     5863725    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3             744         987     1959930   83  Linux

/dev/sda4             988        9726    70196017+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5             988        1116     1036161   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            1117        3549    19543041   83  Linux

/dev/sda7            3550        9726    49616721   83  Linux
```

sda1 to moja partycja /boot , która ma flagę boot, jeśli chcę przeinstalować windę ,która leży na partycji sda2 to daję jej flagę boot i zdejmuje z sda1. Po przeinstalowaniu windy uruchamiam jakieś livecd i nadaję z powrotem flagę boot dla partycji sda1.

Jakoś nie widzę tu ingerencji innego bootloadera. Proste, logiczne i nic się nie zamazuje  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

No chyba masz rację, zapomniałem o fladze boot - która wydawała mi się właściwa dla windowsa.

----------

